# Blizzard clause?



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

There were some discussions a while ago when Buffalo got hit with 7 feet of snow but it kinda fizzled out. Has anyone encorporated a "blizzard clause" in their contracts yet? This is what I have come up with so far.

"In the event of blizzard conditions (snowfalls of 12 inches or more within a time frame consistent of one single event) rates for snow removal will be based on the amount of accumulation and necessity for additional snow removal equipment."

What does everyone think?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I have one for seasonals,and it is simply in a snow event of more than XX inches within 24 hrs, the entire storm will be billed at XX per inch,to be paid in addtion to the sasonal contract,it works for me,I havent had to use it yet though.The amount i charge per inch,depends on the lot size,naturally.i typical 100 per push,Id charge at $20-30 an inch total storm accumulation,I like to know its there if I need to charge it.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I forgot to add that included in the blizzard clause would be appropriate machinery and labor costs. I don't have HUGE commercial accounts. The largest I have is a couple acre semi trailer lot off the toll road. Then there are a couple strip malls, restaurants, a truck stop, and a couple strip clubs (no, I don't get to go in for free ). Next year I am going to bid on the three casinos in my area and a couple grocery stores and I need all my ducks in a row by July.


----------



## Mrfixit (Mar 15, 2002)

Plow Meister, 

This is a little off the point, but your profile indicates a 9 1/2 western on your f250. How does the truck handle that blade? I have a 97 f350, with a 8 1/2 western. I also own a 89 f800 dump, that I wanted to put a big blade on, but the western dealer suggested I go with the one that's you have on your pickup!

Back to the point, how do you get all those lots done by business hours with only 2 trucks?

I have 8 commercial accounts that I need to have done by 7am, the largest lot is maybe an 1/8 acre. The rub is that they are spread out all over the island. Each storm is no less than 135miles, (if only doing 1 pass) and I am only at most 1.5 hrs from my house!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Actually, it is a Western 7 1/2' unimount with wings to make it 9 1/2' I modified the wings to make them stronger. My truck FLIES with this setup. I love it! I have had no problems with a blade this large. I say go for it.

As far as all the lots I maintain... I also employ 10 subs (15 on big storms). I only handle 11 lots with my truck and 8 with the other. After we are done we go help (watch over) the subs. I also own a loader and a bobcat and lease dumps when I have to. Proper route planning and execution is the key to clearing more lots.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Rick Kier from ProScapes in Syracuse has the best clause I've ever seen for protecting himself from catastrophic snowfalls.

He'll share it....

[email protected]

Tell him I sent you to him.....


----------



## Mrfixit (Mar 15, 2002)

Plow Meister, thanks for the info. I think I'm going to add wings!


John Allin, thanks for the info.

------------------
George


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Mrfixit,

When you get a chance to use them, please let us know what you think of the wings. I know it is late in the season so you probably won't get a chance to use them this year so don't forget.


----------



## Mrfixit (Mar 15, 2002)

Plow Meister,

Your right, this season (what snow?) is pretty much over. I'll post again when I add them and actually get to use them! 
This site is a addictive as the "ford-diesel.com" site!

Any recommendations on where to purchase the wings?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I got mine from Northern Tool. Probably many snowploww dealers will carry them.


----------

